# 2010 Cost Of Living Top 50 Countries



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Jan 2010 Rank Country, City (Oct 2009 Rank)[Change in Rank]

1 Japan, Tokyo (1) [0]
2 Switzerland, Geneva (3) [-1]
3 Brazil, Brasilia (12) [-9]
4 Switzerland, Zurich (5) [-1]
5 China, Hong Kong (2) [3]
6 Norway, Oslo (10) [-4]
7 Denmark, Copenhagen (6) [1]
8 Venezuela, Caracas (7) [1]
9 Central African Republic, Bangui (4) [5]
10 Chad, N'Djamena (9) [1]
11 Cameroon, Douala (18) [-7]
12 New Caledonia, Noumea (17) [-5]
13 Liechtenstein, Vaduz (11) [2]
14 Greenland, Nuuk (16) [-2]
15 Australia, Sydney (35) [-20]
16 France, Paris (19) [-3]
*17 United Arab Emirates, Dubai (8) [9]*
18 Angola, Luanda (15) [3]
19 Solomon Islands, Honiara (21) [-2]
20 Italy, Milan (22) [-2]
21 San Marino, San Marino (23) [-2]
22 Monaco, Monaco (25) [-3]
23 Kiribati, South Tarawa (51) [-28]
24 Bermuda, Hamilton (13) [11]
25 Korea Republic of, Seoul (29) [-4]
26 Papua New Guinea, Port Moresby (14) [12]
27 Vanuatu, Port Vila (42) [-15]
28 Austria, Vienna (30) [-2]
29 Finland, Helsinki (28) [1]
30 Croatia, Zagreb (34) [-4]
31 Gabon, Libreville (33) [-2]
32 Qatar, Doha (24) [8]
33 Italy, Rome (31) [2]
34 United Kingdom, London (26) [8]
35 Russia, Moscow (32) [3]
36 Ireland, Dublin (20) [16]
37 Mali, Bamako (46) [-9]
38 Taiwan, Taipei (27) [11]
39 Comores, Moroni (48) [-9]
40 Australia, Melbourne (71) [-31]
41 Australia, Canberra (72) [-31]
42 Belgium, Brussels (41) [1]
43 Cameroon, Yaounde (47) [-4]
44 Micronesia, Palikir (45) [-1]
45 Netherlands, Amsterdam (40) [5]
46 Togo, Lome (53) [-7]
47 Slovakia, Bratislava (44) [3]
48 USA, New York NY (39) [9]
49 Bahamas, Nassau (36) [13]
50 Turkey, Ankara (52) [-2]


----------



## lindajun (Jan 9, 2010)

Hmm looks interesting.. One sgould have tried living in one these countries to agree...


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

i MIGHT agree if the costs were only property & alcohol coz no way can hk be top 5!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Shinjuku said:


> i MIGHT agree if the costs were only property & alcohol coz no way can hk be top 5!


well. It probably is 5 star property + dining in a 5 star hotel.
That would explain the presence of African cities in the top 10 !!:confused2:

Goes to show how these "surveys" never show the full picture and on the ground knowledge (and these expat forums) are the most useful :clap2:


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

And having lived in London for a long time (and up until very recently) I can't believe it is all the way down there.


----------



## jdemay (Nov 3, 2009)

New York City is cheaper than Bratislava..... This survey is obviously a joke. 1 BdRoom appt in Manhattan is in the 3 to 4K us$ per month range. For than you can probably rent an entire city block in Bratislava.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Depends on the criteria used:

In Numbeo’s survey, New York is used as the base city for the index and scores 100 points, all cities are compared against New York and currency movements are measured against US Dollar and EURO. Copenhagen scores 138.91 points and is nearly three times as costly as Buenos Aires in Argentina with an index score of 47.15.

In the beginning of 2010, most expensive cities (excluding rent) are :
- Stavanger, Norway (CPI 169.20)
- Oslo, Norway (152.85)
- Breda, Netherlands (139.70)
- Copenhagen, Denmark (138.91)
- Zurich, Switzerland (132.03)
- Paris, France (130.30)
- Geneva, Switzerland (122.69)
- Milan, Italy (122.58)
- Dublin, Ireland (120.79)
- Brussels, Belgium (120.00)

The least expensive cities in 2010 are Bangalore, Chennai, Hyderabad, Delhi and Pune in India, followed by Kiev (Ukraine), Dnipropetrovsk (Ukraine), Bangkok (Thailand), Kuala Lumpur (Malaysia) and La Paz (Bolivia).
Rent is most expensive in Abu Dhabi (United Arab Emirates) followed by London (United Kingdom), Geneva (Switzerland), Stavanger (Norway) and New York (United States).

Cities with lowest rent are Ahmedabad and Hyderabad in India. Other international citites with low rent are Medellin (Colombia), Constanta (Romania), Asuncion (Paraguay) and Banja Luka (Bosnia and Herzegovina).


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Perhaps it is relative to disposable income, as last time I was in Dublin it was more expensive than London, and Vienna was cheaper in terms of eating and drinking


----------

